# هل يهلك المؤمن ؟



## القسيس محمد (23 يونيو 2012)

س/ هل يهلك المؤمن ؟؟؟
ج/ ؟؟
​


----------



## aymonded (23 يونيو 2012)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> س/ هل يهلك المؤمن ؟؟؟
> ج/ ؟؟
> ​



المؤمن الحقيقي الحي بالإيمان العامل بالمحبة مستحيل أن يهلك، فقط أضمن أنه ماسك في يد الله وهو لن يهلك على الإطلاق [ خرافي تسمع صوتي وأنا أعرفها فتتبعني. وأنا أُعطيها حياة أبدية ولن تهلك إلى الأبد ولا يخطفها أحد من يدي. أبي الذي أعطاني إياها هو أعظم من الكل ولا يقدر أحد أن يخطف من يد أبي. أنا والآب واحد. ] (يوحنا 10: 27 - 30)
طبعاً لن يهلك من يمسك في رئيس الحياة وملك الدهور، إلا إذا ارتد عن إيمانه [ وأما البار فبالإيمان يحيا وان ارتد لا تُسرّ به نفسي ] (عبرانيين 10: 38)، [ فكم عقاباً أشر تظنون أنه يُحسب مستحقاً من داس ابن الله وحسب دم العهد الذي قُدِسَ به دنساً وازدرى بروح النعمة ] (عبرانيين 10: 29)...
+ لأن ديماس قد تركني إذ أحب العالم الحاضر (2تيموثاوس 4: 10)
+ لا تحبوا العالم ولا الأشياء التي في العالم، أن أحب أحد العالم فليست فيه محبة الآب (1يوحنا 2: 15)
+ لأن كل ما في العالم شهوة الجسد وشهوة العيون وتعظم المعيشة ليس من الآب بل من العالم (1يوحنا 2: 16)
+ لأن كثيرين يسيرون ممن كنت أذكرهم لكم مراراً، والآن أذكرهم أيضاً باكياً وهم اعداء صليب المسيح (فيلبي 3: 18)
​


----------



## القسيس محمد (23 يونيو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> المؤمن الحقيقي الحي بالإيمان العامل بالمحبة مستحيل أن يهلك، فقط أضمن أنه ماسك في يد الله وهو لن يهلك على الإطلاق [ خرافي تسمع صوتي وأنا أعرفها فتتبعني. وأنا أُعطيها حياة أبدية ولن تهلك إلى الأبد ولا يخطفها أحد من يدي. أبي الذي أعطاني إياها هو أعظم من الكل ولا يقدر أحد أن يخطف من يد أبي. أنا والآب واحد. ] (يوحنا 10: 27 - 30)
> طبعاً لن يهلك من يمسك في رئيس الحياة وملك الدهور، *إلا إذا ارتد عن إيمانه* [ وأما البار فبالإيمان يحيا وان ارتد لا تُسرّ به نفسي ] (عبرانيين 10: 38)، [ فكم عقاباً أشر تظنون أنه يُحسب مستحقاً من داس ابن الله وحسب دم العهد الذي قُدِسَ به دنساً وازدرى بروح النعمة ] (عبرانيين 10: 29)...​ + لأن ديماس قد تركني إذ أحب العالم الحاضر (2تيموثاوس 4: 10)
> + لا تحبوا العالم ولا الأشياء التي في العالم، أن أحب أحد العالم فليست فيه محبة الآب (1يوحنا 2: 15)
> + لأن كل ما في العالم شهوة الجسد وشهوة العيون وتعظم المعيشة ليس من الآب بل من العالم (1يوحنا 2: 16)
> ...


*كلامك رائع حبيبى لكن ما هو معنى الاتداد فى مداخلتك الرائعه ؟؟
*​


----------



## aymonded (23 يونيو 2012)

يعني الرجوع عن عهد الإيمان والتراجع عنه، ومش شرط انه يترك المسيحية، بل يتراجع عن علاقة العهد اللي بينه وبين الله بتوبة قلبه وحياة الشركة مع الله، فيعود لخطاياه السابقة، وحتى لو لم يعد إليها ولكنه ترك محبته لله وطاعة الوصية ليحيا بعيداً عنه مهملاً حياته الروحية غير مكترثاً بخلاصة، باختصار أحب الظلمة أكثر من النور، ومثل خنزير يعود دائماً ليتقلب في الطين رغم من أنه اغتسل منه ولكنه يعود إليه مرة أخرى، فالرتداد عودة للحياة القديمة الفارغة من محبة الله وحضوره، ولكنها عودة عن وعي وإدراك تبدأ بالإهمال وتنتهي بالإصرار والتمسك بالظلمة تنتهي ببرودة المحبة، ولا أتاكلم عن ضعف، ولكن عن حالة أتت عن قصد وتدبير .... كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع آمين
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 يونيو 2012)

*Aymonded وفَّى و إستوفَّى

يعنى ما سابلناش كلمة نكتبها​*


----------



## القسيس محمد (23 يونيو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> يعني الرجوع عن عهد الإيمان والتراجع عنه، ومش شرط انه يترك المسيحية، بل يتراجع عن علاقة العهد اللي بينه وبين الله بتوبة قلبه وحياة الشركة مع الله، فيعود لخطاياه السابقة، وحتى لو لم يعد إليها ولكنه ترك محبته لله وطاعة الوصية ليحيا بعيداً عنه مهملاً حياته الروحية غير مكترثاً بخلاصة، باختصار أحب الظلمة أكثر من النور، ومثل خنزير يعود دائماً ليتقلب في الطين رغم من أنه اغتسل منه ولكنه يعود إليه مرة أخرى، فالرتداد عودة للحياة القديمة الفارغة من محبة الله وحضوره، ولكنها عودة عن وعي وإدراك تبدأ بالإهمال وتنتهي بالإصرار والتمسك بالظلمة تنتهي ببرودة المحبة، ولا أتاكلم عن ضعف، ولكن عن حالة أتت عن قصد وتدبير .... كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع آمين
> ​


*استاذى 
تقصد انه ما زال مؤمن بالاخلاص ولكن يفعل الخطايا ؟؟*


----------



## aymonded (23 يونيو 2012)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> *استاذى
> تقصد انه ما زال مؤمن بالاخلاص ولكن يفعل الخطايا ؟؟*



هو مصدق عمل الله وتعامل معه وعاش بحريته مع الله وأحبه، ولكنه ارتد عنه، لم ينكر الخلاص فماً بل قلباً، يعني ترك الحياة مع الله، تراجع عن عهد المحبة فسقط بإرادته وليس عن ضعف، لأن ليس كل من هو ضعيف يسقط في بعض الخطايا متعثراً فيها يعتبر مرتد، لأن الارتداد يأتي من قلب لا يُريد أن يحيا مع الله بكامل إرادته وحريته، لأنه أحب الظلمة أكثر من النور .... 
[ فاذكر من أين سقطت وتب واعمل الأعمال الأولى وإلا فإني آتيك عن قريب وأُزحزح منارتك من مكانها إن لم تتب ] (رؤية 2: 5)
​


----------



## القسيس محمد (23 يونيو 2012)

السؤال هنا 
هل خطيه واحده تخرجنا من الملكوت ام اكثر من خطيه ؟؟


----------



## aymonded (23 يونيو 2012)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> السؤال هنا
> هل خطيه واحده تخرجنا من الملكوت ام اكثر من خطيه ؟؟



صديقي الحلو وأخي الغالي في المسيح
المشكلة مش في خطية لأن التوبة تدخلنا في مراحم الله وليس عبد بلا خطية ولا سيد بلا غفران، الموضوع مش موضوع خطية، على قدر أن واحد ترك الله بكل قلبه واتجه نحو آخر، ليس عن ضعف بل عن إرادة واعية... 
فالخطية ليس لها القدرة أن تخرجنا وتحرمنا من ملكوت الله طالما نمسك في خلاصه ونتوب دائماً وبلا توقف عن أقل هفوة، ولنا ثقة في أن دم يسوع يطهرنا من أي خطية مهما ما كان نوعها، وبه حق لنا أن ندخل للأقداس العليا على حساب بره وليس حسب أعمال يدينا، لأن الروح القدس هو الذي يُثمر فينا أن أطعنا صوته وحفظنا الوصية وعشناها بقوته التي يعطينا، ولكن المقصود هنا ليست خطية وقع فيها إنسان عن ضعف، بل ترك الله وطرح وصاياه بعيداً عنه، لأني من قلبي لا أريد الله، فالذي يحرمنا من الملكوت هو أني أترك يد الله ولا أهتم بخلاصي، ولا أُريد أن أحيا مع الله مرة أخرى بكل إصرار، وأقول له انا لا أريدك مرة أخرى، سأعطيك مثال:

لو كان هناك ابن ملك عظيم جداً وغني جداً جداً، وهو محبوب لديه جداً، وبالطبع وضعه وضع أمير، ولكن هذا الابن لا يُريد أن يكون أميراً، فترك القصر وخلع ثوب الملوك وبدد ميراثه، وذهب ليحيا مع قطاع الطرق في الجبال وترك أبيه وكل من كانوا في قصر أبيه يحرسونه ويسهرون على راحته، الذي فيه كان يلتقي مع أبيه على مائدة الملوك وكل إخوته الأمراء في عزة وكرامة تامه، ولكنه كره هذه الحياة وابغضها من قلبه فمضى ليحيا في القفار الموحشه وسط قطاع الطرق الذين علموه الشراسة وأصبح واحداً منهم وصار قبيحاً جداً وغير اسمه لكي لا يكون مرتبطاً بابيه حتى بالاسم، وأحب هذه الحياة الموحشة مع أنه يُدرك أن أبيه ملك عظيم جداً، ولكنه لا يريد أن يسمع سيرته وكل من حاول يفتش عليه ليعيده لأبيه يطردهم ويضربهم ويسب ويلعن اباه الذي لا يُريد أن يراه مرة أخرى ....

إذن الموضوع ليس عن ضعف ولكن عن إرادة ورغبة تامة، يعني واحد واعي ماذا يفعل وليس إنسان تحت ضعف، أو عن أي سبب سقط، لأن من يضعف ويسقط متعثراًُ لا زال الله في قلبه، يحركه للتوبة، فيأتي إلى الله صارخاً الله ما ارحمني وأعني بنعمتك واغسلني.... النعمة معك
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 يونيو 2012)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> السؤال هنا
> هل خطيه واحده تخرجنا من الملكوت ام اكثر من خطيه ؟؟



شوف يا سيدى

الايمان بألوهية السيد المسيح و فداؤه 

دى أول الطريق للدخول للملكوت 

أوكيه كدة

لكن إذا وقفت عند هذا الحد وحده .....حتبقى فيه مشكلة

ليه بأة 

لأنك مش ح تقدر تكمل لوحدك أبدا مهما تعمل 

أنا عن نفسى حاولت قبل كدة و فشلت 

و لو حاولت تبطل خطية أو خطايا لوحدك ......مش ح تقدر مهما تعمل

لكن ح تقدر بالمسيح الذى يقويك

الذى يقصده Aymoded هو العلاقة و الشركة مع المسيح

يعنى لو إنقطعت الصلة بينك و بين المسيح 

بالبلدى .... ح تروح فى داهية ....بعد الشر عليك طبعا

طيب إيه هى الصلة دية .....تيجى إزاى .....

أهم حاجة الصلاة .....

و طبعا الصلاة مش ترديد كلام دددددددددددد و خلاص

أو تمارين رياضية .....زى صلاة المسلمين مثلا

لكن هى علاقة محبة 

كأنك بتتكلم مع شخص بيحبك

فيها حاجة ديه ......بسيطة جدا

فى أثناء هذه الحياه الرائعة ممكن تقع فى الخطايا نتيجة ضعف .....عادى 

لكن إن لم تعد سريعا و تعترف بخطأك لحبيبك و لا تعود تكرره ( اللى هى حياة التوبة )

ساعتها ح تحس بإيه و إنت واقف كدة و بتتكلم معاه ( الصلاة )

مش ح تحس إنك بايخ شوية ......لمو أخذه 

لازم تستمر فى حياة التوبة بجدية و بنشاط مش بترخى و كسل 

أوكيه 

يعنى خطية واحدة إذا إتسابت .......ح تبوظ الدنيا


----------



## القسيس محمد (23 يونيو 2012)

*اخت ايرينى 
كلامك ممتاز 
لكن من اجل خطيه واحده تجسد الله فى المسيح هل كلامى صحيح ؟؟
بمعنى خطيه واحده امام الله كمليار خطيه 
فى كمان سؤال
اذا تم قبول الرب يسوع مخلصا شخصيا وربا على حياتك 
فبكده نكون له ابناء 
وسؤالى هو
عندك 4 اولاد 
واحد منهم بيعمل غلط فهل بعمله الخطاء ده انتهت بنوتك ليه ام مازال ابنك
ولكن بالخطاء تنقطع الشركه ولكن البنوه ما زالت موجوده ولكن هناك عقاب 
حرمان من ميزات قد ينالها اخوته 
فالمؤمن بالرب يسوع حتى لو اخطاء لن يهلك فى الجحيم 
الدليل 
لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابديه 
ولكن هناك سيكون  يمتاز نجم عن نجم في المجد*​


----------



## aymonded (23 يونيو 2012)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> *اخت ايرينى
> كلامك ممتاز
> لكن من اجل خطيه واحده تجسد الله فى المسيح هل كلامى صحيح ؟؟
> بمعنى خطيه واحده امام الله كمليار خطيه
> ...



أرجو أن تقرأ المثل الذي قلته لك، فالمؤمن الحقيقي لن يهلك لأنه متمسك بالله الحي، ولكن أن ارتد واحتقر البنوية مثل عيسو الذي باع بكوريته، ومثل كل من ارتد عن الإيمان فكيف يدخل الحياة الأبدية وهو لا يريد أباه بكامل وعيه !!! 
فعند شخصك الحلو خلط واضح ((أو ربما تقصد تصحح للأخت إيرني أن الموضوع ليس موضوع ضعف أو سقوط في خطية والتعثر فيها بل حالة قلب مرتد))، ما بين الضعف وما بين الخروج من عهد النعمة بإرادة واعية وبكامل حرية الإنسان، لأن حرية الإنسان لن تُلغى بسبب خلاص الرب، لأن من يقبل ويستمر متمسك بالله سيحيا معه للأبد، والرب نفسه قال أن لم تتوبوا فجميعكم كذلك تهلكون، والموضوع موضوع قلب، يا ابني أعطيني قلبك، ولكن واحد بعد ما دخل في حياة شركة مع الله وذاق الموهبة السماوية ولكنه داس دم ابن الله واحتقر العهد واعتبر أن الدم الذي به صار طاهراً دنساً كيف يدخل الحياة الأبدية !!!! 

وطبعاً أن كان هناك أولاد لله في بيته ورعيه مع القديسن، وواحد فيهم ضعيف متعثر لن يتركه الله بل سيظل محل إشفاق له ويعطيه نعمة ويضمد جراحاته إلى أن يُشفى ويتقوى وسط إخوته، هذا يختلف تمام الاختلاف عن واحد ترك بيت ابيه وانكره بكل قلبه ولا يريد ان يحيا معه بإرادته، وليس عن ضعف... 
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 يونيو 2012)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> *اخت ايرينى
> كلامك ممتاز
> لكن من اجل خطيه واحده تجسد الله فى المسيح هل كلامى صحيح ؟؟
> بمعنى خطيه واحده امام الله كمليار خطيه
> ...



*هل إنت تقصد أن المؤمن يخطىء براحته بأة 
إكمنه آمن بالمسيح .....؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## القسيس محمد (23 يونيو 2012)

*استاذى ايمن الارتداد الذى يقصده الكتاب المقدس ليس ارتداد بمعنى الكفر بالخلاص
يقول الرسول بولس*​ 
[Q-BIBLE] "عالمين ان انساننا العتيق قد صلب معه ليبطل جسد الخطية كي لا نعود نستعبد للخطية، لان الذي مات قد تبرأ من الخطية، فان كنا قدمتنا مع المسيح نؤمن اننا سنحيا ايضا معه. عالمين ان المسيح بعدما اقيم من الاموات لا يموت ايضا. لا يسود عليه الموت بعد...فان الخطية لن تسودكم لانكم لستم تحت الناموس بل تحت النعمة". رو 6: 6-9و14.[/Q-BIBLE]

*بمعنى ان الخطيه لن تكون حائل فى دخول المخلص للملكوت

واذا كانت الخطيه تدخلنا الجحيم بعد الايمان بالخلاص فما فائده الخلاص 
*[Q-BIBLE]*عالمين ان المسيح بعدما أقيم من الاموات لا يموت ايضا. لا يسود عليه الموت بعد. لان الموت الذي ماته قد ماته للخطية مرة واحدة، والحياة التي يحياها فيحياه ا**لله" رو6: 9و*10[/Q-BIBLE]​


----------



## القسيس محمد (23 يونيو 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هل إنت تقصد أن المؤمن يخطىء براحته بأة
> إكمنه آمن بالمسيح .....؟؟؟؟؟*


*لا طبعا لا اقصد ذلك*
*ولكن اقصد ان من امن بالرب يسوع مخلصا شخصيا له وربا على حياته وقلبه فهو مخلص ولن يهلك ابدا*
*ولكن اذا فعل براحته زى ما بتقولى فانه لم يؤمن بالفعل والمثل ده الرب يسوع قاله 

*[Q-BIBLE]والذين على الصخر هم الذين متى سمعوا يقبلون الكلمة بفرح. وهؤلاء ليس لهم اصل. فيؤمنون الى حين، وفي وقت التجربة يرتدون" لو8: 13[/Q-BIBLE]
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 يونيو 2012)

أصل إنت سؤالك بتقول ؟

هل خطية واحدة تؤدى الى الهلاك ؟؟؟

قصدك إيه بكدة

هل قصدك خطية واحدة تكررت مرة واحدة 
أم خطية واحدة مستمرة بلا توبة؟؟؟؟


----------



## القسيس محمد (23 يونيو 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> أصل إنت سؤالك بتقول ؟
> 
> هل خطية واحدة تؤدى الى الهلاك ؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 
*اقصد ان بخطيه واحده خرج ابليس من حضرة الله وبخطيه واحده خرج ام من الجنه*
*فخطيه واحده عند الله كمليار خطيه لانه قدوس ولكن تبررننا فى المسيح هو تقديس لنا كخطاه*​ 
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX​ 
تم تحرير المثل بواسطة المشرف أمة لأنه لا يمت الى الموضوع بصلة


----------



## أَمَة (23 يونيو 2012)

سمعان يا سمعان

سؤالك كان: *هل يهلك المؤمن؟* 



تم الرد عليه في أول مشاركة للأخ المبارك ايمن بأن الإرتداد عن الإيمان لا يسر قلب الرب. 
سألت عن معنى الإرتداد وتم شرحه أبضا.
*أرجوك لا داعي لتطويل الكلام وتشتيت الموضوع.* 

سأرد على مشاركاتك لأبين لك خطأك.


----------



## القسيس محمد (23 يونيو 2012)

أمة قال:


> سمعان يا سمعان
> 
> سؤالك كان: *هل يهلك المؤمن؟*
> 
> ...



اذا كان يهلك المؤمن فما فائده الخلاص ؟؟
​


----------



## أَمَة (23 يونيو 2012)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> *لكن من اجل خطيه واحده تجسد الله فى المسيح هل كلامى صحيح ؟؟*​
> *بمعنى خطيه واحده امام الله كمليار خطيه *​


 
 مثل عادتك يا سمعان تخلط الامور ببعضها واتمنى أن أعرف السبب.

للأسف كلامك غلط...... لأن

*الخطية الواحدة **التي تجسد من أجلها الله *ليست مثل اي خطية *. كانت سقوط  الإنسان من حالة البرارة وموته الروحي بإنفصاله عن الله الذي نتج عنه موت  الجسد. *


سمعان القيروانى قال:


> *فى كمان سؤال*
> *اذا تم قبول الرب يسوع مخلصا شخصيا وربا على حياتك *
> *فبكده نكون له ابناء *
> *وسؤالى هو*
> ...


 
*أنت قلت أن العقاب حرمان من ميراث.*
*عقاب الإبن الذي يرتد عن إبيه السماوي ويعمل بعكس وصايا ابيه السماوي هينحرم من الميرات السماوي أيضا .*​ 
*لما الولد ينحرم من ميراث ابيه يعني هو مبقيش ابنه.*​ 


سمعان القيروانى قال:


> *فالمؤمن بالرب يسوع حتى لو اخطاء لن يهلك فى الجحيم *​


 
*الهلاك لمن يخطئ ويرفض التوبة*



سمعان القيروانى قال:


> *الدليل *
> *لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابديه *​


 
 *يا ابني افهم! الخطية ممكن نتوب عليها ولكن أن نخطئ ولا نتوب يعني هلاك.*
*الإيمان بالمسيح ليس ترخيص لعمل الخطية.* ​ 
إقرأ ماذا يقول بطرس الرسول في رسالته الثانية الأصحاح 2:  ​[Q-BIBLE]
*20. لأَنَّهُ إِذَا كَانُوا بَعْدَمَا هَرَبُوا *http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/2Peter/2
*مِنْ نَجَاسَاتِ الْعَالَمِ، بِمَعْرِفَةِ الرَّبِّ وَالْمُخَلِّصِ يَسُوعَ *
*الْمَسِيحِ، يَرْتَبِكُونَ أَيْضاً فِيهَا، فَيَنْغَلِبُونَ، فَقَدْ صَارَتْ لَهُمُ الأَوَاخِرُ أَشَرَّ مِنَ **الأَوَائِلِ.   *​​*21. لأَنَّهُ كَانَ **خَيْراً لَهُمْ لَوْ لَمْ يَعْرِفُوا طَرِيقَ الْبِرِّ، مِنْ أَنَّهُمْ بَعْدَمَا عَرَفُوا يَرْتَدُّونَ عَنِ الْوَصِيَّةِ **الْمُقَدَّسَةِ الْمُسَلَّمَةِ لَهُمْ.*​

*22. قَدْ أَصَابَهُمْ مَا فِي الْمَثَلِ الصَّادِقِ: «كَلْبٌ قَدْ عَادَ **إِلَى قَيْئِهِ، وَخِنْزِيرَةٌ مُغْتَسِلَةٌ إِلَى مَرَاغَةِ **الْحَمْأَةِ».*​​[/Q-BIBLE] 
 



سمعان القيروانى قال:


> *لكن** هناك سيكون  **يمتاز نجم عن نجم في المجد  *


 
*هذا موضوع آخر مختلف كليا يتكلم عن المؤمنين في الملكوت وليس عن الخطأة.*​ 


​


----------



## أَمَة (23 يونيو 2012)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> *اقصد ان بخطيه واحده خرج ابليس من حضرة الله وبخطيه واحده خرج ام من الجنه*
> 
> *فخطيه واحده عند الله كمليار خطيه لانه قدوس ولكن تبررننا فى المسيح هو تقديس لنا كخطاه*
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX​


 
*الرجاء عدم الخروج عن الموضوع لان **الموضوع ليس عن الخطية الأصلية.*


----------



## القسيس محمد (23 يونيو 2012)

أمة قال:


> مثل عادتك يا سمعان تخلط الامور ببعضها واتمنى أن أعرف السبب.
> 
> للأسف كلامك غلط...... لأن
> 
> ...



يا اخت امه
كلامى واضح اذا كانت الخطيه ستحرمنا الملكوت فما قيمه عمل الفداء ؟؟


----------



## أَمَة (23 يونيو 2012)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> يا اخت امه





سمعان القيروانى قال:


> كلامى واضح اذا كانت الخطيه ستحرمنا الملكوت فما قيمه عمل الفداء ؟؟


 

سمعان!

هل تفهم عربي؟؟؟

يبدو أنك ترد بدون أن تقرأ أو يمكن انك تقرأ ولا تريد ان تفهم.  

هل قرأت كلام بطرس؟

أرجو ان ترد عليه.


----------



## أَمَة (23 يونيو 2012)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> يا اخت امه
> كلامى واضح اذا كانت الخطيه ستحرمنا الملكوت فما قيمه عمل الفداء ؟؟


 
ارد عليك مرة ثانية.

*الفداء* صار ليعيدنا الى حالة النعمة ويكون لنا حياة أبدية مع الله، و*ليس* ليعطينا *تصريحا للخطية*.

هذا لا يعني اننا لا نضعف ولا نخطئ بعد الإيمان. ولكن المؤمن الذي يعيش حياة الشركة مع المسيح يقف ثانية في كل مرة يقع في الخطية لأن يد الرب تمسك بيده.

يوحنا الأصحاح 14 العدد 15 «إن كنتم تحبونني فاحفظوا وصاياي

  يوحنا الأصحاح 14 العدد 21 الذي عنده وصاياي ويحفظها فهو الذي يحبني والذي يحبني يحبه أبي وأنا أحبه وأظهر له ذاتي».




يوحنا الأصحاح 15 العدد 10 إن حفظتم وصاياي تثبتون في محبتي كما أني أنا قد حفظت وصايا أبي وأثبت في محبته.


متى الأصحاح 7 العدد 21 «ليس كل من يقول لي: *يا رب* *يا رب* يدخل ملكوت السماوات. بل الذي يفعل إرادة أبي الذي في السماوات*.*


----------



## القسيس محمد (23 يونيو 2012)

يا اخت امه 
 هناك حد فاصل قبل الايمان وبعده 
 هنا قبل الايمان 
 ======= خط فاصل
 ما بعد الايمان 
 الارتداد لا يرجعنا الى ما قبل الايمان ولكن يرجعنا لنقطه الصفر ولكن بعد الايمان وساضع لحضرتك امثله من الكتاب المقدس​
[Q-BIBLE]كورنثوس الأولى 1:5-5.  وينبغي أن نصلى من أجل المؤمنين الذين يرتكبون  الذنوب.  ولكن ربما يأتي الوقت الذي فيه لا يستمع الله للصلوات حيث أنه وقت  العقاب.  ومن الصعب استيعاب أنه في بعض الأحيان لا يوجد وقت بعد للصلاة.   ولكن يجب أن نعلم يقيناً أن الله صالح وعادل، وهو مستحق أن نثق في أحكامه*  ونترك له قرار توقيت معاقبة المؤمن.*
​ [/Q-BIBLE]

*الا تلاحظين كلمه معاقبه المؤمن اى ان العقاب للمؤمن ها هنا على الارض والا ما كان سماه الكتاب مؤمن 
فالخطيه لا تردنا عن ايمننا بالرب وخلاصه 
ولكن كل من يخطىء يعاقب ولدرجه انه ممكن ان تكون هناك خطيه للموت اى ان يموت الانسان فى هذه الحياة
*[Q-BIBLE] كتبت  هذا اليكم انتم المؤمنين باسم ابن الله *لكي تعلموا ان لكم حياة ابدية ولكي  تؤمنوا باسم ابن الله*. 14 وهذه هي الثقة التي لنا عنده انه ان طلبنا شيئا  حسب مشيئته يسمع لنا. 15 وان كنا نعلم انه مهما طلبنا يسمع لنا نعلم ان لنا  الطلبات التي طلبناها منه. 16 ان رأى احد اخاه يخطئ خطية ليست للموت يطلب  فيعطيه حياة للذين يخطئون ليس للموت.توجد خطية للموت.ليس لاجل هذه اقول ان  يطلب. 17 *كل اثم هو خطية وتوجد خطية ليست للموت*. 18[/Q-BIBLE]​


----------



## أَمَة (23 يونيو 2012)

افهم من كل ردودك أنك كتبت الموضوع وانت تعرف الجواب.

ما هو هدفك
هل هو ​*لتضليل وتشويه عمل الفداء؟*​
وكأنك تريد أن تقول للناس لو امنتم بالمسيح تخطئون كما تشاؤؤن ولا حرج عليكم لأنكم ستدخلون ملكوت السموات.
وتغرق الموضوع بآيات لا علاقة بالذين يخطئون ويرفضون التوبة.

*حاشا لفداء المسيح أن يكون *
*رخصة تصريح للخطية*​ 

*يغلق*​​​


----------

